# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK تحديثات :  تحديث ملفات التورنادو Hwk ini 24/10/2012

## bodr41

*تحديث ملفات التورنادو Hwk ini  24/10/2012
ATTACHED IS THE LATEST INI FOR HWK USERS. NEW LANGUAGE DESCRIPTION FOR THE FOLLOWING MODELs ADDED:  ملف ini لمستخدمي التورنادو (hwk) ايضافة جديدة للغة للموديلات التالية : 
RM-852 Nokia ASHA 308
RM-838 Nokia ASHA 308/3080
RM-843 Nokia ASHA 309
RM-714 Nokia ASHA 311
RM-766 Nokia ASHA 305
RM-767 Nokia ASHA 306
RM-768 Nokia ASHA 306.1 
NEW MODELS ADDED:  
RM-899 NOKIA LUMIA 510 
RM-817 NOKIA LUMIA 719
RM-863 NOKIA ASHA 205
RM-864 NOKIA ASHA 205
RM-862 NOKIA ASHA 205/2050  *  *يمكن اضافة الملف في هدا المسار x :\ Program Files \ Nokia \ Phoenix
او من هدا المسار x : \ Program Files \ SarasSoft \ UFS \ UFS_DCT x BB5   ملاحظة : هدا الملف يضيف تحديث معلومات ملف اللغة للموديلات المدكورة وانه لا يضيف موديلات جديدة الى القائمة   DCTxBB5*    bodr41  *عيد اضحى مبارك وكل عام وانتم بخير*

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي 
الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

يسلمو يابوب وكل عام وانت بخير
+++

----------


## kamalovic78

شكرا اخي 
الله يعطيك الصحة

----------

